# 2 Questions - Milking time and funky teats



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

I planned to let my kids nurse for 2 weeks to ensure a good start, then start milking once per day on my 2 boer/nubian FF does. Is 2 weeks ok? I don't plan on taking much - just a little to make cheese once a week or so. I'm hoping they will step up production for the twin kids? They are healthy so far...

Also both my girls have funky boer teats. 2-3 per side. Of course me being new to goats... had NO idea to even look for this when buying goats.... but what's done is done. (We plan on keeping the one doeling with good teats)

As you can see from the pics, the kids are feeding great and just ignore the non functioning teats. Any advice on milking these girls with extra parts?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If the extra teats aren't functioning, it won't make a difference with you milking, you'd just need to adjust your technique to accomodate them. If it will work for you,what I do is separate the kids at night, where they can see mom and be close to her but cannot nurse, milk in the morning but don't empty the moms, let the kids have breakfast and be with her all day, a large dog crate will work if you don;t have a slatted stall. I normally don't separate until the kids are 3-4 weeks old but some do start at 2 weeks with success.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She may not have enough for her twins and you also...Her bag doesn't seem to have the capacity of what I see from the pics..... if she remains the same in size... 2 weeks later... I wouldn't recommend taking from the babies... unless you can supplement ... if the kids don't get enough milk ...they won't do as well in growth.... Most FF do not carry a large udder capacity... as they would at say ...the 2nd time freshening.... :wink: 

The extra teats ....if they do not have orifices... milking her will be the same as any other doe... just with a teat kinda in the way.......but if the teat works.. it may create a squirting mess..... as you try to milk her....


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I start at two weeks seperating kids at night and what not like Liz suggested. The difference for me, is I do pretty much milk the mom's completely out - but I give the babies a bottle before I turn them out. Makes them friendlier and bonding to me - and gives me more milk


----------



## glenolam (Jul 20, 2010)

Sorry - no help with the funky teats, but I did the opposite with milking times.

I waited until my doelings were 8 weeks old, then I started taping up my doe's teats with 3M bandage tape. I only milk in the evenings as that's what my schedule allows for, so I'd tape her up before I left for work in the morning, let her fill up all day, milk her in the evening, then let her girls have her all night long.


----------

